# Stressless Snapper, Trigger and Grouper .. Not Season!



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

So I got out this afternoon and got a limit of snappers - not too big 20"and 22" also icked up a nice Trigger and the catch of the day - Gag Grouper... 27"

Had to let him swim away. Damn you NMFS and Florida closed season...









Figured those shorts are only good for one pic a week.... :whistling: 

The Red Snapper were very hard to entice into a biting today both other catches were by by-catch from trying to get the snapper to eat. Water was great, weather was perfect for an afternoon in July launch - so a couple pounds of meat and great last day of fishing the Red Snapper Season. 


A video of 2' ground swells - easy ride quartering into them

http://youtu.be/tyF9U76Pd3g

Anybody know how to load a video in this forum now? Embed and 37 other combos didn't work...


Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

What shorts?!

Nice gag!
Alex


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be in them Sat for the Navarre Beach Kreg Memorial King Fishing Send-off O-Rama - hope to see you guys out there.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

gottalove the new name of the tournament:thumbsup:


----------



## wrathen (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome gag! Shame ya had to let him go. 

I think in order to have the video show up in the thread, you need to copy the whole address once in Youtube. So your video would be: 






That is: **http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyF9U76Pd3g&feature**

Assuming this is what you're asking ^? 

Quick Edit: Once in youtube, for some reason, your video had "feature=yout.ube" at the end of it. I went to youtube, removed the '=yout.ube' part of it and it seemed to work. Hope this helps


----------



## keninnavarre (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice video. Looks like a great day on the water. Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the gouge on loading the vid - I had done it before without the a$$pain - you're help is appreciated and noted in my page for next time.

Stressless



Kingfish880 said:


> Awesome gag! Shame ya had to let him go.
> 
> I think in order to have the video show up in the thread, you need to copy the whole address once in Youtube. So your video would be:
> 
> ...


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Gag Bob - see ya Sat


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good to see that Yak getting some good usage  ... and Blood ON it !!


----------

